# Autoglym Leather Cleaner and Leather Balm - Any Good?



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello,


I need to nip into Halfords tomorrow as I have ran dry on shampoo and didn't have time this week to place an order at CYC for some goodies.

I'm really just going for shampoo. 

Although looking on the AG site I see they now sell a leather 'balm' which claims to protect the leather not condition it which as we know is pointless. Will get the AG cleaner to go with it too.

I'd love to hear peoples experiences on it, I used LTT stuff before but I fancy a change to something else this time anyway. 

Just don't want to spend about £20 on two products that may be rubbish... 

Thanks in advance... :thumb:


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes very good products, the leather care balm leaves a nice matt finish and not shiny/greasy.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

3 for 2 still on so u get 3 products for around £15 if you get the AG Shampoo 1L ? U mya have to reserve and collect.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Hmmm, sounds good. I never tried their conditioner product before but this one is totally different. 

Never knew about the 3 for 2 either, will be getting the 500ml of AG Shampoo as I really don't like it. Meg's shampoo plus and some other goodies are going to be order from CYC this weekend just need something to tide me over two car washes.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

I se both of these products regularly on my car and find the matte finish it leaves is very nice, although the shine does come bqck very quickly


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Awesome, picking these up tomorrow then!

Tom, regarding it going back to shiney that generally means the leather isn't perfectly clean. I had the same issues and spent an age cleaning them (ended up resorting to using APC at 10:1) before they'd stay matte.


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

AG Leather Cleaner works well because is a ph balanced and water based cleaner but Leather Balm no because our leathers are mainly finished leather and they don´t need balms, oils or waxes. I used Leather Balm in the past and can confirm that the leather wasn´t matt. Modern upholstery only needs to be cleaned.


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

As above, the cleaner works very well on my Jag, tried the balm, it didn't add anything in my opinion, now I just clean it once a month.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah, I know balms, conditioners etc. don't add a thing but the protection bit got me interested. I have light creme coloured leather and it get grubby pretty quickly and just wanted something to sit over the top to aid future cleans.

I'll skip the balm and continue with the LTT protector I have left and use the LTT maintain once a month. Just ran out of cleaner so I didn't actually need the balm anyway but it got me interested.


----------



## Danfibian (Mar 22, 2011)

This is something that also intrestes me, just a quick question what product is LTT, as i am also looking for a protector for my new leather interior. I have been recommended the AUTO leather protector also.


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I found the Zymol cleaner to be far better and easier to us as well. Spray a bit of it on to a babys nail brush and just gently scrub away, gets in all the grooves quite nicely!


----------

